# Training with weighted clothes?



## Parzival (Feb 12, 2020)

How much does it impact your gains, if it impacts them at all? Just watched this video, thought "Fuark those exercises must be pretty tuff with that added weight and decreased mobility"






Before you ask, I don't have a suit of plate armour so I'm talking more like wrist weights and leg weights, but I'm getting there


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 13, 2020)

can be very advantageous depending on your goals
but dont put any weight on the actual joints (wrist or ankle), go with weighted gloves or shin weights
i have weighted vest and shorts that i train with on occasion - really intensifies things


----------



## Parzival (Feb 13, 2020)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> can be very advantageous depending on your goals
> but dont put any weight on the actual joints (wrist or ankle), go with weighted gloves or shin weights
> i have weighted vest and shorts that i train with on occasion - really intensifies things


Sick, have you noticed any gains due to the weighted clothes? Like does it improve mostly cardio or does it work on endurance more?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 13, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Sick, have you noticed any gains due to the weighted clothes? Like does it improve mostly cardio or does it work on endurance more?



I use it mostly during sparring sessions when i do so mostly helping me with increased endurance.


----------



## jobo (Feb 15, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Sick, have you noticed any gains due to the weighted clothes? Like does it improve mostly cardio or does it work on endurance more?


if you weigh, say 150 lbs, sticking a pound weight on each limb wont make any noticable differeance to you aerobic gains, it may tire the limbs out sooner, but thats not what your trying to do. if you stick 20lbs in a rucksack youl notice it, but its only any use if your a) used to running and b) maintain the ussual time/distance. if all you do is run a shorter distance in a longer time theres no benifit. all your doing is training like a fat bloke


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Feb 15, 2020)

Its a mixed bag as far as i can tell.    if you want a job that has you have to do a fitness test with some weight on you, then  logic would dictate you do some practice with said weight on you.           I havent seen a study for how much is the abolsute limit the human frame can take weight wise yet though.

It seems all right to do, if you dont overdo it for the most part though.   Say if you can all ready run 5 km do so with a scaling amount of weight in a backpack to your goal.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 15, 2020)

jobo said:


> if you weigh, say 150 lbs, sticking a pound weight on each limb wont make any noticable differeance to you aerobic gains, it may tire the limbs out sooner, but thats not what your trying to do. if you stick 20lbs in a rucksack youl notice it, but its only any use if your a) used to running and b) maintain the ussual time/distance. if all you do is run a shorter distance in a longer time theres no benifit. all your doing is training like a fat bloke



But that is the point. That as you get fitter stronger and lighter you also get diminishing returns on your exercise.


----------



## jobo (Feb 15, 2020)

drop bear said:


> But that is the point. That as you get fitter stronger and lighter you also get diminishing returns on your exercise.


the op isnt going to get amy lighter. he will be falling down grids if he did

yes progresive overload is good, the progresive over load for cardo comes from running faster/further. theres no benifit from loading yourself up, unless your training sprints perhaps, but t5hats muscle development not cardio, as is the guy in the vid. if the question was muscle development through body weight, a weigted vest may be the answer, but as thats not the question it probebly isnt


----------

